
A Type of Programming - AnthonBerg
https://atypeofprogramming.com/
======
erikpukinskis
I wish the title was more descriptive (“ _which_ type of programming?”) or
that the introduction said _something_ about the direction of the book.

As it is the only reason I would have for continuing is that I already wanted
to read it. But “it’s a book about programming” is not much of a sales pitch.

I guess if you love the style that is the reason to continue?

Scrolling to the end, a better title might be “An Introduction to Haskell” and
you need to provide your email address to read more than the first few pages.

Sigh.

I find the grandiosity hard to resist (“a whole _type_ of programming, wow,
sounds neat!”) but the author really seems to want to take us for a ride
first.

Edit: After he takes your email he asks for 5 euros to get access. Scammy.

~~~
gjm11
Wow. "Sign up to read more. You will have immediate access ...", followed by
an enter-your-email box. Do that and you immediately hit a paywall. No
"immediate access" for you.

That's ouright fraudulent, and I'm flagging this submission for it.

~~~
kolektiv
Yup, also annoyed by the dark pattern. To add insult to injury, below $20, it
removes the option to pay with a card, and only allows bitcoin - interesting
approach to tax, perhaps! Whatever the reason, I don't use bitcoin, and even
if I wasn't already annoyed by the bait and switch, I wouldn't be bothered
jumping through so many hoops. What a shame, the content looked as if it might
be good, but no chance of me giving money with that level of disrespect for
the reader.

~~~
k0001
Thank you for your input. I'm sorry you felt this, I'll try to improve the
user experience. I'll appreciate any ideas you may have about how to improve
this.

I am glad you enjoyed what you read, though :)

~~~
kolektiv
Ok, I see you've added some text in terms of "Buy your copy to read more"
which is a start (although it's probably too far from the email capture for
people to associate them, and it doesn't stand out from the rest of the body
text). But if you want to be transparent, include the pricing there. And if
I'm really going to think it's transparent, don't ask for my email without a)
really needing it (i.e. as part of a transaction I've signalled clear intent
towards) and b) making it clear how it will be used (in normal sized type!)

For me, the bottom of that page could be something in essence like "Buy the
book now for a 'pay what you want' price and get immediate access to X
content." I'm not sure you'd need much more (email can come as part of that
process, and I'd ditch the bitcoin only payments for certain levels - just
simplify it and if you need the bottom price to be slightly more to cover card
fees, just increase the price to cover them).

Put it all front and centre - if it's a commercial book, that's fine - don't
try and hide it, show the value it has and make it very easy to give you
money.

~~~
k0001
I think you have some very interesting ideas, thank you for your feedback.
I'll be improving the sign-up process taking these comments into account :)

------
AnthonBerg
This is such a beautiful book. The writing brings Vonnegut to mind.

~~~
smitty1e
Looks as good as "Building Git", which I'm currently enjoying.
[https://shop.jcoglan.com/building-git/](https://shop.jcoglan.com/building-
git/)

If it will get me over the monad hump with Haskell, all the better.

------
pliftkl
I really enjoyed reading the first chapter, and I was looking forward to
purchasing the book, but like others, I'm really turned off by your purchase
process. Entering email and getting to a payment page where the easy ways to
pay disappear below 20 EUR is really, really annoying. If you were to fix the
purchase process and publish some sort of chapter outline of your book, I'd
almost certainly purchase a copy.

------
notduncansmith
I would suggest putting the summary at the top, perhaps with a smooth-
scrolling “Jump to main text” link.

------
kwhitefoot
Could do with an executive summary at the top so that one doesn't have to wade
through a lot of text to find out what the document is for.

------
p1necone
Flagged - I know complaining about paywalls is against the rules, but this is
not a regular paywall - this is a scummy "lemme add you to my mailing list and
only then will you find out I _also_ want money" kind of paywall. (According
to other commenters, I'm not willing to enter my email.)

In case the author is reading - I actually quite like this "first chapter
free" shareware model of book sales, it's just the misdirection I take offense
to.

Also if you're asking for peoples email addresses please be up front about
_all_ of the reasons you want them.

~~~
k0001
Thanks for your input. The email address is so that you can login afterwards,
whenever there are new book chapters to be read. I'll clarify this, thanks!

------
sridca
Previous discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/bbjq1o/a_type_of_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/bbjq1o/a_type_of_programming/)

